
Securing satellites: The new space race - hsnewman
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2019/05/09/securing-satellites/
======
h2odragon
BOOGA BOOGA h4x0000rs in SPAAAACE!!!

> "If one of these CubeSats is attacked and potentially knocked out of orbit,"

and I stopped reading. I will probably continue mocking for a while tho.

